# Swing Caddie SC100 Review



## road2ruin (May 3, 2014)

So, having picked up the Swing Caddie SC100 off eBay last week I finally managed to get down to the range to give it a go.







Out of the box, set up is very straight forward, batteries in (included) and away you go! The device is set up anywhere from 1m-1.5m behind the ball.













I hit around 125 balls and it didnâ€™t miss a single strike which was the first thing I was impressed about. It is pre-set with lofts so there is minimal setting up that you can actually do and it also comes with a handy little remote which means you can switch between clubs and mode without having to bend down every 5-10 minutes.







I found that to begin with I was just hitting everything as hard as humanly possible just to see how far I could get the ball to go. Obviously the ball disappeared off in all directions so I decided to calm down and just go back to hitting balls as I would if the machine wasnâ€™t staring at me. The first thing it seemed to prove was that trying to hit the granny out of a ball seemed to lose me distance rather than just relying on a smooth swing (or as smooth as I can swing) and timing. Whilst I have also been taught this itâ€™s always nice to see proof!

In terms of accuracy it seemed to be pretty good with the distances as expected. 













Having been for a shaft fitting for my driver at Precision Golf a fortnight ago the figures are still pretty fresh in my head and those given for the driver really werenâ€™t far off those given by Trackman on the day.







Once you have finished a session of just hitting balls you can go back through clubs and look at average distances. I guess once youâ€™ve hit a decent number with each club to get rid of the extremes at either end it will give a pretty good either of club distances.

Once the novelty of hitting balls in practice mode wears off you can try â€˜Target Modeâ€™ which gives a little more focused practice.

Essentially it will give you a target distance and you have to try and hit it. You get points for how close you get to the score and each â€˜roundâ€™ lasts for 10 shots. You then move on to a different club. This really helped to try different swing lengths etc for the different distances. If you want to practice a specific distance then you can set the range to the desire distance and hit away.







I guess a useful mode for those of us who can get bored at the range without having goals to aim for. I would admit myself to being in that category.

Overall, having had just the one session with it I found it a good laugh to use although it could still end up as being another golfing gadget that gets consigned to the draw in the future. For the time being though, itâ€™s quick and easy to set up so will definitely be joining me down the range for the foreseeable.


----------



## matt611 (May 3, 2014)

Good review, a very interesting product. Thanks. 

Would be interested to hear your thoughts on this in maybe 1/2 months time when you have had it a little longer.


----------



## Doug1 (May 3, 2014)

Great review thank you. I also tend to get a bot bored at times at the range and find myself mindless hitting which can be counter productive! I can see the value for practice and also for establishing club gaps for better distance control on the course. Thanks again for the review, although you may be responsible for a little spending on my part!


----------

